# Are concert's safe whilst pregnant?



## lparsall (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi.

Please can you advise whether it is safe for me to go to a concert whilst pregnant.  I will be 16 weeks by the time i go and it's all seated so won't be standing for hours on end.  It's a Girl's Aloud concert so not exactly heavy metal or rock and roll.

My pregnancy is going ok so far although i have suffered from spotting since 14 weeks which seems to come and go.

Please could you advise as i'm not sure whether the vibrations and loud music could be harmful to the baby at this early stage.

Thank you.

Louise


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

hi, 

Don't worry, you'll be fine, have a good time!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

